
Earthquake detection and early alerts, now on your Android phone - gmcharlt
https://blog.google/products/android/earthquake-detection-and-alerts
======
exabrial
I feel like as you travel west the natural disasters get far less fun and
social. Sigh.

In Florida, you typically have days to hours to dodge a hurricane. Plenty of
time to prepare a proper party. In the Midwest, we usually have about 10m to
an hour to run to the liquor store before a tornado, usually which is followed
by the neighborhood gathering outside watching the incoming destruction. In
California, you have a few seconds to get under a doorway. Hardly enough time
to run to fridge for a proper brewski. How do y'all manage?

